# earth worms



## beweeb (May 18, 2008)

is it ok to feed my fish earth worms my fish love them   :lol:


----------



## okiemavis (Nov 10, 2007)

Yep! Although there are a few cautions you want to take. Firstly, don't feed too often (this is true of any live, or recently live food), they're full of protein and fat which can cause all sorts of digestive and nutritional problems if fed too often. They can be very healthy in moderation though, but a good flake food should always be the staple diet.

Secondly, if you're gathering them, you want to make sure they are in an area with no pesticides, pollution, chemicals or any other nasty stuff. Obviously a creature that eats that much dirt is going to absorb a lot of the contaminants in the dirt. For instance, my area has lead in the soil, so I wouldn't be taking any fish from my back yard to feed to them.

An easy way to avoid those worries is to fill a box with soil and put a bunch of worms in. Basically all you have to do is make sure it's not in direct sun constantly and doesn't completely dry out. The babies they produce have no questionable background and you can even use it as a compost pile for leftover food.


----------



## beweeb (May 18, 2008)

thanks :lol:


----------

